# Yo creo que... ¡tiene que ser destruido!



## FacuDragneel

Hola a todos, al subtitular una serie me surgió la duda de si un signo de apertura de exclamación, que no se encuentra al principio de la oración, puede ponerse sin una coma que lo anteceda.
Por ejemplo, de estas frases, ¿cuáles serían correctas?:

a) Yo creo que... ¡tiene que ser destruido! (Este caso es el que se me presentó al subtitular, los puntos suspensivos marcan una pausa larga del personaje y se nota claramente la exclamación después de ellos.)
b) Yo creo que ¡tiene que ser destruido!
c) Yo creo que, ¡tiene que ser destruido!

En caso de que ninguna sea correcta, ¿podrían decirme cómo debería escribir la frase?


----------



## ukimix

La primera opción es correcta; puede denotar un cambio de actitud; como una decisión súbita que se tomó en la mitad de una oración normal que se estaba diciendo. Pondría mayúscula en 'tiene'. Las dos primeras son erradas.


----------



## Cintia&Martine

ukimix said:


> La *primera* opción es correcta [...] Las *dos primeras* son erradas.


¿Será por lo de "los primeros serán los últimos"? 

(Me borro en breve)


----------



## ErOtto

Para mi, la única incorrecta es la de en medio.

Así, ni los últimos, ni los primeros. 
(No te borres, Cin. )

Saludos
Er


----------



## Xiscomx

ukimix said:


> *La primera opción es correcta*; puede denotar un cambio de actitud; como una decisión súbita que se tomó en la mitad de una oración normal que se estaba diciendo. Pondría mayúscula en 'tiene'. *Las dos primeras son erradas*.


Coincido contigo, y con Cintia, pero rectificando la incongruencia: Las dos últimas son erradas, en las que no veo la necesidad de la exclamación.
Un saludo


----------



## ErOtto

Xiscomx said:


> Las dos últimas son erradas



Si la primera opción es correcta y la última no lo es, ¿qué diferencia hay entre ellas? (Aparte de lo obvio... la puntuación). 

Saludos
Er


----------



## Xiscomx

Hola ErOtto,
Tanto ukimix como yo, ya lo hemos explicado, creo.
a) *Yo creo que... ¡Tiene que ser destruido!*
c) *Yo creo que, ¡tiene que ser destruido!*
Y la diferencia también creo que es obvia y diferenciada.
Un saludo


----------



## ErOtto

Xiscomx said:


> Tanto ukimix como yo, ya lo hemos explicado, *creo*.



Pues no me ha quedado claro. 

La única diferencia que hay, es que una lleva puntos suspensivos y la otra una coma.
¿Eso hace que una sea correcta y la otra no? Yo creo que no.
¿Hay una diferencia entre representar una pausa o interrupción transitoria del discurso con una coma o mediante puntos suspensivos? Yo creo que no.

Necesidad de exclamaciones no hay ni en la primera ni en la última, solo son un recurso para enfatizar.
Pero si se ponen, ¿convierte eso a la primera en correcta y a la última en incorrecta? Sigo pensando que no.
De hecho, si a la última se le quita la exclamación, lo que sí sobra es la coma.

Saludos
Er


----------



## Xiscomx

Hola ErOtto:
Bueno, efectivamente, la primera lleva puntos suspensivos, como dices, y además se inicia una frase nueva que evidencia que se han sopesado dos o más posibilidades de respuesta, y al final se decide por la que dice: * ¡Tiene que ser destruido!
*Esta es la diferencia que encuentro con las otras dos que no plasman esta realidad.
Pero es simplemente una opinión más.
Un saludo.


----------



## Ludaico

Xiscomx said:


> Hola ErOtto:
> Bueno, efectivamente, la primera lleva puntos suspensivos, como dices, y además se inicia una frase nueva que evidencia que se han sopesado dos o más posibilidades de respuesta, y al final se decide por la que dice: * ¡Tiene que ser destruido!
> *Esta es la diferencia que encuentro con las otras dos que no plasman esta realidad.
> Pero es simplemente una opinión más.
> Un saludo.



Que es también la mía.
Saludos.


----------



## ukimix

Gracias por las correcciones Xiscomx y Cintia. En contra de la tercera sólo reiterar lo apuntado por Xiscomx y Ludaico: si no hay interrupción del discurso (lo que justifica la inclusión de los puntos suspensivos en la primera), y entonces lo correcto sería simplemente: "¡Yo creo que tiene que ser destruido!"; sin comas ni signos de interrogación en la mitad. (De hecho, ni siquiera la coma estaría justificada y está contra las normas de puntuación: "Yo creo que, tiene que ser destruido".)


----------



## ErOtto

Sí, si lo de las opiniones está claro... todos tenemos la nuestra. 

Pero la persona que inicia el hilo pregunta cuál o cuáles de las versiones son *correctas*.

Sigue sin quedarme claro qué hace que una frase sea correcta o incorrecta dependiendo del uso de un signo de puntuación u otro. 

Saludos
Er


----------



## ErOtto

Hola ukimix, nos cruzamos en la respuesta...



ukimix said:


> ...si no hay interrupción del discurso (lo que justifica la inclusión de los puntos suspensivos en la primera), y entonces lo correcto sería simplemente: "¡Yo creo que tiene que ser destruido!"; sin comas ni signos de exclamación en la mitad...)



Desde mi punto de vista no hay interrupción del discurso en ninguna de las dos, tan solo una pausa... plasmada por coma en un caso, por puntos suspensivos en otra.

Voy a ver si soy capaz de explicarme con otro ejemplo:
Mama, ¡me caigo! ... ¿es diferente a la tercera opción propuesta por la persona que abre el hilo? ¿En qué se diferencia? 

Saludos
Er


----------



## ukimix

ErOtto said:


> Sí, si lo de las opiniones está claro... todos tenemos la nuestra.
> 
> Pero la persona que inicia el hilo pregunta cuál o cuáles de las versiones son *correctas*.
> 
> Sigue sin quedarme claro qué hace que una frase sea correcta o incorrecta dependiendo del uso de un signo de puntuación u otro.
> 
> Saludos
> Er



No veo opiniones en las explicaciones ofrecidas antes. En particular, en el caso de la tercera ya se lo ha dicho, y parece que se te escapo: no se pone coma después del pronombre relativo 'que' si lo que se viene después es justamente el objeto directo sobre el que recae la acción enunciada; (y de nada sirve que venga un signo de admiración en medio, pues su inclusión sólo se justifica cuando hay un marcado cambio en la entonación o en el modo de decir la frase; en cuyo caso simplemente es mejor usar la primera opción). Puedes leer sobre el uso de la coma aquí o en otro lugares. Espero que eso ayude a resolver tu duda sobre el tercer enunciado. Saludo.


----------



## FacuDragneel

Muchas gracias a todos por responder, al leer sus opiniones y argumentos he decidido que la "a)" sería la más correcta, aunque desde mi punto de vista la "b)" no me parece que esté mal ya que no encontré una regla de la Real Academia Española que confirme que sea incorrecta, sin embargo, el uso de esa frase queda antiestético en mi opinión.


----------



## Quique Alfaro

Hola:

Yo opino como ErOtto, la primera y la tercera me parecen bien. El uso de mayúscula en _*T*iene_ creo que es optativo. Yo habría elegido la primera porque adoro los puntos suspensivos.

Saludos.


----------



## Birke

Opto por la primera tal como está, con puntos suspensivos y con minúscula tras el signo de exclamación. Con minúscula porque no es una oración independiente sino la completiva con función de CD de _creo_.

La tercera no es correcta por la razón que ha expuesto ukimix:


ukimix said:


> no se pone coma después del pronombre relativo 'que' si lo que se viene después es justamente el objeto directo



Sólo se justificaría esa coma detrás del _que_ si se iniciara con ella un inciso cerrado luego por otra coma, lo que no es el caso.

Yo creo que, ¡tiene que ser destruido!
Yo creo que, cueste lo que cueste, tiene que ser destruido.


----------



## ErOtto

Birke said:


> La tercera no es correcta por la razón que ha expuesto ukimix (véanse los _post_ #14 y #17)


Por esa regla de tres, la primera tampoco sería correcta, sobraría la exclamación.

Vamos a ver si soy capaz de sintetizar lo que vemos de forma diferente (por un lado casi todos, por otro *Quique *y yo):

1. Estamos de acuerdo que la segunda es incorrecta (bueno, *FacuDragneel* #15 no, pero los demás sí). 
2. La "piedra de la discordia" está en... la 1.ª y la 3.ª sí (Quique, ErOtto)... o solo/sólo la 1.ª (los demás).

Sigo:
3. Si el *que* se entiende como pronombre relativo... no debería haber exclamación, ni coma, ni puntos suspensivos (ni en la 1.ª, ni en la 3.ª)
4. Si en la 1.ª se entienden los puntos suspensivos como una pausa transitoria que expresa duda, temor, vacilación o suspense... el *que *deja de tener función de pronombre relativo en el momento que se hace uso
    de los signos de exclamación. Llámese interjección o como cada cual quiera definirlo o entenderlo.
4a. Si lo que sigue al *que *se entiende como "oración _dependiente_", el *tiene *iría en minúscula.
4b. Si se entiende como "oración independiente", el *tiene *iría en mayúscula.
5. Por la misma razón mencionada en 4, unos de los usos de la coma es la misma que en 4... y, precisamente por ello, en el DPD abre una puerta en la que especifica que, "aparte de las comas de presencia
    obligatoria", también, "en algunos casos el usar la coma en un determinado lugar del enunciado puede depender del gusto o de la intención de quien escribe".

Ergo:
Desde mi punto de vista, o bien la 1.ª *y* la 3.ª son correctas, o bien las tres opciones son incorrectas (porque la segunda lo es, sí o sí).
(A ver si Quique sigue compartiendo mi punto de vista... o muero en el intento )

Saludos
Er"tozúo"


----------



## hual

ukimix said:


> No veo opiniones en las explicaciones ofrecidas antes. En particular, en el caso de la tercera ya se lo ha dicho, y parece que se te escapo: no se pone coma después del pronombre relativo 'que' si lo que se viene después es justamente el objeto directo sobre el que recae la acción enunciada; (y de nada sirve que venga un signo de admiración en medio, pues su inclusión sólo se justifica cuando hay un marcado cambio en la entonación o en el modo de decir la frase; en cuyo caso simplemente es mejor usar la primera opción). Puedes leer sobre el uso de la coma aquí o en otro lugares. Espero que eso ayude a resolver tu duda sobre el tercer enunciado. Saludo.


Hola,
El "que" al que se alude aquí no es un pronombre relativo sino una conjunción con la que se encabeza la subordinada sustantiva.


----------



## ErOtto

hual said:


> El "que" al que se alude aquí no es un pronombre relativo sino una conjunción con la que se encabeza la subordinada sustantiva.



Más leña al fuego... me encanta. 

Y con respecto a la pregunta, ¿qué opinas?
Me interesaría mucho saberlo. 

Saludos
Er


----------



## hual

En mi opinión, en ninguna de las tres posibilidades cabe usar signos de exclamación, pero si me viera obligado a optar por una, me quedaría con la primera.


----------



## ErOtto

hual said:


> En mi opinión, en ninguna de las tres posibilidades cabe usar signos de exclamación, pero si me viera obligado a optar por una, me quedaría con la primera.



Aquí no se obliga a nadie a nada, ¡faltaría más! 

Se añade una nueva opción de interpretación a las anteriores. 

Solo por curiosidad... en la primera frase que he puesto, ¿usarías signos de exclamación o no?

Saludos
Er


----------



## hual

No, no usaría signos de exclamación. 

En cuanto a mi respuesta anterior, no he dicho que alguien me esté obligando a optar, sino que "si me viera obligado" a hacerlo, por la razón que fuese, optaría por la primera, haciéndome la siguiente composición de lugar: comienzo diciendo que pienso algo (que no expreso), hago una pausa y retomo no ya diciendo lo que pienso sino lo que pretendo, lo que exijo: que se destruya la cosa a la que se hace referencia en la situación de comunicación.


----------



## Birke

hual said:


> En mi opinión, en ninguna de las tres posibilidades cabe usar signos de exclamación,


Yo no veo inconveniente en marcar con signos de exclamación la parte de una oración que se pronuncia como exclamación. No necesariamente hay que encerrar toda la oración completa si no toda se pronunció exclamando.
El Panhispánico dice:


> *d)* Los signos de apertura (¿ ¡) se han de colocar justo donde empieza la pregunta o la exclamación, aunque no se corresponda con el inicio del enunciado; en ese caso, la interrogación o la exclamación se inician con minúscula



Todos recordamos a Penélope anunciando (en inglés) _Y el ganador es… ¡Pedro Almodóvar! _No se puede enmarcar toda la frase entre signos de exclamación porque sólo se exclamó el nombre.
Y no puedo prescindir de los signos de exclamación si quiero reflejar medianamente cómo sonó la frase. Luego son necesarios.


----------



## hual

Birke said:


> Yo no veo inconveniente en marcar con signos de exclamación la parte de una oración que se pronuncia como exclamación. No necesariamente hay que encerrar toda la oración completa si no toda se pronunció exclamando.
> El Panhispánico dice:
> 
> 
> Todos recordamos a Penélope anunciando (en inglés) _Y el ganador es… ¡Pedro Almodóvar! _No se puede enmarcar toda la frase entre signos de exclamación porque sólo se exclamó el nombre.
> Y no puedo prescindir de los signos de exclamación si quiero reflejar medianamente cómo sonó la frase. Luego son necesarios.


En el ejemplo dado no aparece la conjunción "que". Además, no he dicho que haya que enmarcar todo el enunciado con signos de exclamación.


----------



## Birke

hual said:


> En el ejemplo dado no aparece la conjunción "que".


Vale, no estaba atacando ahora en todos los frentes, sino sólo en el asunto de poner o no exclamaciones en medio de una frase.



> Además, no he dicho que haya que enmarcar todo el enunciado con signos de exclamación.


¿Entonces a qué obedece tu rechazo a esos signos en las frases que discutíamos?


----------



## hual

Me cuesta imaginarme una situación en la que empiezo un enunciado diciendo lo que pienso y lo acabo con una exclamación.


----------



## Birke

Pero precisamente así era el enunciado que quien abrió el hilo tenía que reflejar por escrito:


> los puntos suspensivos marcan una pausa larga del personaje y se nota claramente la exclamación después de ellos.)


----------



## ErOtto

hual said:


> En el ejemplo dado no aparece la conjunción "que".





Birke said:


> ...sino sólo en el asunto de poner o no exclamaciones en medio de una frase.



Como se diría por mi tierra... ¡Ahí le habéis _dao_! 

Eso es, precisamente, lo que intentaba (visto está, sin éxito) "hacer ver". Lo de "no lo pondría" / "sí lo pondría", estoy de acuerdo o no comparto tu/vuestra opinión, son solo eso... opiniones.
Pero, hasta el momento, ninguno (obviamente, *ninguno *me incluye) hemos sido capaces de encontrar "la norma" (si es que la hay) que diga... INCORRECTO: por *esta *razón.

Esa es la razón por la que no me daba/doy por satisfecho con las respuestas.
*¿Por qué la 1.ª es correcta y la 3.ª no?*

Y, que conste, sigo preguntando porque sigo teniendo la duda (como todos cuando abrimos un hilo), porque me interesa encontrar la respuesta (como todos - es un suponer - cuando contribuimos en un hilo), no porque quiera tener la razón (obviamente, si la tengo o la obtengo, mejor que mejor ).

Saludos
Er


----------



## hual

Birke said:


> Pero precisamente así era el enunciado que quien abrió el hilo tenía que reflejar por escrito:


Por la misma razón, como ya he respondido a ErOtto e indirectamente FacuDragneel, opto por la primera de las tres posibilidades.


----------



## ErOtto

hual said:


> Me cuesta imaginarme una situación en la que empiezo un enunciado diciendo lo que pienso y lo acabo con una exclamación.



¿En serio? ¿Nunca has empezado una frase, te has parado (has hecho una pausa) y, después, has terminado diciendo algo distinto a lo que pensaste en un primer momento, cambiando el énfasis con respecto a lo anterior?


----------



## Birke

ErOtto said:


> *¿Por qué la 1.ª es correcta y la 3.ª no?*


Por la coma. La tercera separa con una coma el verbo de su CD ¡Eso es un pecado gordo!  

No creo que esa coma pueda perdonársele al autor por manifestar una pausa ni un estilo ni ná.


----------



## hual

ErOtto said:


> ¿En serio? ¿Nunca has empezado una frase, te has parado (has hecho una pausa) y, después, has terminado diciendo algo distinto a lo que pensaste en un primer momento, cambiando el énfasis con respecto a lo anterior?


Bueno, tampoco exageremos la nota. Claro que me ha sucedido, pero entonces, como ya lo ha señalado Xiscomx, escribo:

Yo creo que... tiene que ser destruido.

o bien

Yo creo que... ¡*T*iene que ser destruido!


----------



## ErOtto

Birke said:


> Por la coma. La tercera separa con una coma el verbo de su CD ¡Eso es un pecado gordo!


¿"Mucho más entoavía" que sustituir la coma por "tres puntitos de ná"? 



Birke said:


> No creo que esa coma pueda perdonársele al autor por manifestar una pausa ni un estilo ni ná.


¿Ni siquiera con la excusa de que el DPD, con su usual "no me mojo" deja una puerta abierta a ello?


----------



## ErOtto

hual said:


> Bueno, tampoco exageremos la nota.
> 
> Yo creo que... tiene que ser destruido. (Sí, esa es obvia, por correcta... con o sin puntos... pero no denota énfasis alguno).
> 
> o bien
> 
> Yo creo que... ¡*T*iene que ser destruido! (También, porque optas por formar dos oraciones independientes... al ir la T en mayúsculas).



En la segunda opción, ¿qué hay de malo o incorrecto en usar una coma en vez de los puntos suspensivos?


----------



## hual

ErOtto said:


> En la segunda opción, ¿qué hay de malo o incorrecto en usar una coma en vez de los puntos suspensivos?


No sé qué hay de malo o incorrecto o pecaminoso, yo no lo haría así. Se ve que no está entre los patrones lingüísticos que yo he adquirido, pero nunca es tarde...


----------



## ErOtto

hual said:


> No sé qué hay de malo o incorrecto o pecaminoso, yo no lo haría así. Se ve que no está entre los patrones lingüísticos que yo he adquirido, pero nunca es tarde...





Me ha gustado lo de pecaminoso. 

Huelga decir que tienes tooodo el derecho del mundo a no hacerlo así. 

Saludos
Er


----------

